# 29 July 3MB



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2013)

I launched at 9 pm to try and upgrade my Red Fish for the Broxson Angler of the Year Tourney. I caught 6 Bulls, 2 slots, 1 Crevelle, 1 million small sharks and one good size tarpon (well I was hooked up to one , but lost it on the first jump). Lots of action but not enough to beat my Speck Ops team mate Fisherdad1. Congrats to Fisherdad1 for taking 1st in 2 tourneys this week.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

WTG Fisherdad1. My efforts w/ tarpon is about the same lost on 1st jump.

I see you posted some pictures. Some nice reds. He must of caught a lot to beat all the ones you caught.

PS, nice yak.


----------



## BVANWHY (Sep 24, 2009)

Were you using bait or artificials for that Jack and sharks?


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

A nice mixed bag of fishing. Congrats. :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2013)

The only thing that wanted artificial was the tarpon (curly tail grub). I stopped using cut bait because of the sharks. The bulls were loving the pinfish.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang good job....especially since I got a big goose egg that night. That was probably you on the south/east side I saw....there were some tarpon definitely crashing the shools of bait I saw, not to mention the one that crashed into my boat! Maybe I should have cut my menhaden in halves......


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

Nice report. I'm hopefully heading there tonight, though not in the yak. I'll try and pick up where you left off on that tarpon!


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

Hope you didn't release that Crevalle. They taste like Filet Mignon...or so I hear.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2013)

I fillet him and ate him out there for a midnight snack.


----------



## mbritter93 (May 12, 2012)

tarpon you say? what did he eat?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Vewy vewy interesting


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

No tarpon in pensacola thats only south florida. Must of been a spinner shark....


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

bbarton13 said:


> No tarpon in pensacola thats only south florida. Must of been a spinner shark....


Really? How can you be sure? You might be surprised.
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/showthread.php?p=1187786

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lost_NWerner (Jan 24, 2015)

It ate a curly tail crub on a 1oz spro jig. Bbarton, it must have been one of those rare extra silvery spinner sharks. On the other hand, fisherman's tails are just tall tails without evidence an evidence.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Thats def just a shark!!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Just messing around with you guys!! Here is a pic of a big tarpon and hooked and lost last year off the beach.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm believing my experience w/ the tarpon was actually a manatee getting revenge w/ me!!!


----------



## Lost_NWerner (Jan 24, 2015)

Nice technique. I definitely forgot to bow on the first jump. I was to busy picking my jaw up off the deck.


----------

